# Small Arms



## John A Silkstone (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi folks,

For those of you that don’t know, I write, edit and produce allsorts of material.

I collected the following information just in case I need to use any of it in my stories. 

There is more to follow. 

Silky  

SMALL ARMS 


Weapon			FAMAS (takes M16 magazine 900 RPM.	)
Country			France   
Calibre			5.56mm NATO		
Magazine Feed		25 – box			
operation			Gas
Effective Range		400m	
Type			Assault Rifle

Weapon			Heckler & Kock PSG1 (Tripod plus 6742 scope illuminated cross hair)
Country			Germany   
Calibre			7.62 x 51mm NATO		
Magazine Feed		5/20 – box			
operation			semi automatic
Effective Range		600m	
Type			Sniper Rifle

Weapon			L1A1 self loading rifle.	
Country			U.K.   
Calibre			7.62 x 51mm NATO 		
Magazine Feed		20 – box			
operation			Gas
Effective Range		800m	
Type			S.L.R.

Weapon			Beretta AR79/90 (M16 look alike)
Country			Italy   
Calibre			5.56mm NATO		
Magazine Feed		20/30 – box			
operation			Gas self loading
Effective Range		500m	
Type			Assault Rifle

Weapon			M16 A1
Country			USA   
Calibre			5.56mm .193		
Magazine Feed		30 – box			
operation			Gas 
Effective Range		500m	
Type			Assault Rifle


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 13, 2006)

*Small Arms Batch two*

Weapon			Franchi SPAS modle 12 (folding stock, can fire full auto)
Country			Italy   
Calibre			12 gauge		
Magazine Feed		7 round intergratubular mag20/30 – box	
operation		             Pump action and gas
Effective Range		100m	
Type			Combat shotgun

Weapon			Franchi SPAS modle 15
Country			Italy   
Calibre			12 gauge		
Magazine Feed		10 box			
operation		             Pump action and gas
Effective Range		100m	
Type			Combat shotgun

Weapon			Remington M870
Country			USA   
Calibre			12 gauge		
Magazine Feed		7 round intergratubular mag			
operation		             Pump action 
Effective Range		100m	
Type			Combat shotgun

Weapon			Heckler & Koch Granatpistole (high explosive or tear gas.)
Country			Germany   
Calibre			40 mm		
Magazine Feed		single			
operation		             breach loaded
Effective Range		350m	
Type			grenade launcher

Weapon			M 203 Grenade Launcher (M16)
Country			USA   
Calibre			40 mm		
Magazine Feed		single			
operation		             breach loaded and pump action
Effective Range		400m	
Type			grenade launcher


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 13, 2006)

*Batch three*

Weapon			Brunswick Raw (bomb) (M16)
Country			USA   
Calibre			140 mm		
Magazine Feed		single			
operation		rifle fire
Effective Range		200m	
Type			spherical bomb.

Weapon			Calico M950 (detachable helcal 6inch barrel)
Country			USA   
Calibre			9mm	
Magazine Feed		single			
operation		delayed back blow
Effective Range		60m	
Type			two handed semi auto (like SMG)

Weapon			Austin Mk 1 (side magazine)
Country			Australia   
Calibre			9 mm		
Magazine Feed		28 box			
operation		blow back
Effective Range		50m	
Type			SMG 

Weapon			Steyr MP69 (mag in grip)
Country			Austria   
Calibre			9 x 19 mm		
Magazine Feed		25/32 box			
operation		blow back
Effective Range		200m	
Type			SMG

Weapon			MP 38  (WW II)
Country			GermanyAustralia   
Calibre			9 mm		
Magazine Feed		32 box			
operation		blow back
Effective Range		70m	
Type			SMG


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 13, 2006)

*Batch four*

Weapon			Heckler & Kock MPS
Country			Germany   
Calibre			9 mm		
Magazine Feed		15/20 box			
operation		delayed blow back
Effective Range		70m	
Type			SMG





Weapon			Uzi
Country			Israel   
Calibre			9 mm		
Magazine Feed		25/32 box			
operation		blow back
Effective Range		120m	
Type			SMG

Weapon			Mini Uzi (small 950 RPM)
Country			Israel   
Calibre			9 mm		
Magazine Feed		20/25/32 box			
operation		blow back
Effective Range		50m	
Type			SMG

Weapon			ingram Mid (silencer)
Country			USA   
Calibre			9 mm		
Magazine Feed		32 box			
operation		blow back
Effective Range		50m	
Type			SMG

Weapon			Colt XM 177E2 (small M16) (can be fitted with M203)
Country			USA   
Calibre			5.56mm NATO		
Magazine Feed		20/30 box			
operation		gas operated selfloading
Effective Range		400m	
Type			Assault Rifle


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 14, 2006)

*Batch five*

Weapon			Heckler & Kock 13E (sight & bipod)
Country			German   
Calibre			5.56 x 45mm NATO		
Magazine Feed		20/30 box or belt fed			
operation		roller locked air cooled delayed blow back
Effective Range		1000m	
Type			Assault Rifle

Weapon			Steyr SSG69 & sights
Country			Austria   
Calibre			7.62 x 51mm NATO		
Magazine Feed		5/10 rotary box			
operation		bolt action
Effective Range		1000m	
Type			Snipper rifle

Weapon			Mauser SP66 & sights
Country			Germany   
Calibre			7.62 x 51mm NATO		
Magazine Feed		3 box			
operation		bolt action
Effective Range		780m accurate	
Type			Snipper rifle

Weapon			Rsaf L42A1 (Enforcer) & sights
Country			UK   
Calibre			7.62 x 51mm NATO		
Magazine Feed		10 box			
operation		bolt action
Effective Range		1000m	
Type			Snipper rifle

Weapon			Accuracy International L9641 (sights, silencer & bipod)
Country			UK   
Calibre			7.62 x 51subsonic	
Magazine Feed		10 box			
operation		bolt action
Effective Range		700m	
Type			Snipper rifle


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 14, 2006)

*Batch six*

HAND GUNS

Weapon			Glock 17
Country			Austria   
Calibre			9mm		
Magazine Feed		17 box			
operation		short recoil
Effective Range		40m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			Glock 20
Country			Austria   
Calibre			10mm auto		
Magazine Feed		15 box			
operation		short recoil
Effective Range		40m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			Manhurhin MR 73
Country			France   
Calibre			0.357mm 		
Magazine Feed		6 round			
operation		revolver
Effective Range		40m	
Type			revolver

Weapon			Mab PA 15
Country			France   
Calibre			9.19mm 		
Magazine Feed		15 box			
operation		delayed blow back
Effective Range		40m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			Walther PPK
Country			Germany   
Calibre			7.65mm browning		
Magazine Feed		7 box			
operation		blow back
Effective Range		30m	
Type			pistol


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 14, 2006)

*Batch seven*

Weapon			Heckler & Kock P9
Country			Germany   
Calibre			9mm 		
Magazine Feed		9 box			
operation		Roller locked delayed blow back
Effective Range		40m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			Heckler & Kock P7
Country			Germany   
Calibre			9mm 		
Magazine Feed		13 box			
operation		Gas activated delayed blow back
Effective Range		40m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			Walther P5
Country			Germany   
Calibre			9mm 		
Magazine Feed		8 box			
operation		Short recoil
Effective Range		40m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			IMI Desert Eagle 
Country			USA and Israel   
Calibre			0.50mm 		
Magazine Feed		7 box			
operation		Gas
Effective Range		50m	
Type			Large Calibre pistol

Weapon			Beretta 81
Country			Italy   
Calibre			7.65mm 		
Magazine Feed		12 box			
operation		blow back
Effective Range		30m	
Type			pistol


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 14, 2006)

*Batch eight*

Weapon			Star 30M
Country			Spain   
Calibre			9mm 		
Magazine Feed		15 box			
operation		blow back
Effective Range		40m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			Sig – Saver P225 
Country			Swiss and Germany   
Calibre			9mm 		
Magazine Feed		8 box			
operation		short recoil
Effective Range		40m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			Sig – Saver P226 
Country			Swiss and Germany   
Calibre			9.19mm sub sonic		
Magazine Feed		15 box			
operation		short recoil
Effective Range		40m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			Colt M1911 
Country			USA   
Calibre			0.45mm ACP 		
Magazine Feed		7 box			
operation		short recoil
Effective Range		35m	
Type			pistol

Weapon			Colt police positive 
Country			USA   
Calibre			0.22mm  		
Magazine Feed		6 rounds			
operation		revolver
Effective Range		30m	
Type			Revolver


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 14, 2006)

*batch nine*

Weapon			Colt Detective Special (2inch Barrel)
Country			USA   
Calibre			0.38mm special 		
Magazine Feed		6 rounds			
operation		revolver
Effective Range		35m	
Type			revolver

Weapon			Colt Detective Special (4inch Barrel)
Country			USA   
Calibre			0.357mm  		
Magazine Feed		6 rounds			
operation		revolver
Effective Range		40m	
Type			revolver

Weapon                           Smith & Wesson Mk22 (Hush Puppy)
Country                           USA
Calibre                             9mm
Magazine feed                   8 box
Operation                          Blow back
Effective Range                 30m
Type                               Silenced pistol


Weapon                           Smith & Wesson 459 (military like PPK)
Country                            USA
Calibre                             9mm
Magazine feed                   14 box
Operation                         blow back
Effective Range                 40m
Type                               Pistol


----------

